# Pigeons & Rats in same home,safe?



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

so i have two indoor pet pigeons and my boyfriend adopted a pet rat,is it safe to have them in the same area or should i keep them in separate rooms at all times?.the rat is healthy and has been tested for disease by a vet.do you guys think this is safe? or no?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't think there is a problem as long as they don't share the same cage, drinking or food containers.

Our doves are in the same room as turtles, they are just kept seperate.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

oh goodthank you! this is our first rat so i wasnt sure


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Rats & Pigeons don't mix. I personally think its a bad idea...


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

awee... I had pet rat, she was awesome. The only issue would be that rats are nocturnal, so the sound of her up to her rat business may bother the pigeons (birds) at night and spook them off their roosts. I had zebra finches (and cats) in same room as my rat, after a few months my rat got used to my schedule and was no longer active at night, or at least not as active.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

rackerman said:


> Rats & Pigeons don't mix. I personally think its a bad idea...


I don't think they were planning to mix them. A pet rat is usually kept in a secure cage or terrarium.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

oh i meant in the same house and different rooms.they will not be housed together at all in any way.right now the birds have there own room and the rats cage is in the living room,so they are far from one another,and will be .but the bird get free fly time around the house,should i keep the rats cage in a different room while they fly?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Kailey lane said:


> oh i meant in the same house and different rooms.they will not be housed together at all in any way.right now the birds have there own room and the rats cage is in the living room,so they are far from one another,and will be .but the bird get free fly time around the house,should i keep the rats cage in a different room while they fly?


 Keep a close watch so the pigeon doesn't land on the cage, the rat could get scared a bite its feet. 

If the cage isn't big you may want to move it to a secure room while your pij has free time.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

ptras said:


> I don't think they were planning to mix them. A pet rat is usually kept in a secure cage or terrarium.


Ok, I thought they would be in the same room, so I guess it would be ok. I would put the rat in a closed room while the birds free fly.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

ok sounds good,the cage is huge,it is movable tho .so ill just put the rat cage in the bedroom while they are out flying thank for the advice guys


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kailey lane said:


> ok sounds good,the cage is huge,it is movable tho .so ill just put the rat cage in the bedroom while they are out flying thank for the advice guys


or you can just put a towel over the rat cage while they are out....lol..


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> or you can just put a towel over the rat cage while they are out....lol..


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> or you can just put a towel over the rat cage while they are out....lol..


 Just don't forget & leave the towel on the cage or you will have a very chewed up towel!


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

oh good idea i already put a towel over the cage for them to tug on and chew and pull into there cage for fun,so that works out fine thanks everyone


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> or you can just put a towel over the rat cage while they are out....lol..


I was going to suggest putting a board over the cage, like a little roof. Almost the same, only you wouldn't have to worry about them chewing it.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

good idea jay3! ill try that for sure


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

One word of caution...my cousin is a middle school science teacher and in her room at school she kept 2 doves and 2 rats. She would bring them home for weekends and school breaks.
One day she left them in her family room out of their cages and unattended while she went to the kitchen for another cup of coffee. She was only gone a couple of minutes but when she came back she found one of her doves decapitated by one of the rats. Be very careful you don't let them out in the same room.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh no! I would never recommend letting them out together. How horrible! I think just keeping them together would make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a friend who has ringneck doves, rats, dogs, a snapping turtle and other critters around (all in the house and well cared for--she's a zoo-keeper by profession) and the doves have been fine. Just keep the predator cages secure.  If you're planning to keep the rats in a separate room in a secure cage, I don't see how you'll have too much trouble.


----------

